# Safelink Wireless



## JaniceM (Oct 28, 2017)

Has anyone here dealt with this company, and might be able to tell me where their live-chat is?  I know it's there, used it twice, but can't find it.

After ongoing aggravations, I bought a new phone.  Got it connected to Safelink, and so forth, but am experiencing a problem:
the service I have is supposed to include FREE unlimited texts and 500 minutes (and whatever the data is, never paid attention because I don't use it), but the minutes have been running down with this new phone:  first, .30 minutes were deducted for each of two texts I received, and when I happened to look recently a few more minutes had vanished even though I hadn't used the phone since then.   

As I use phones primarily for texting, I'm concerned it will run my minutes out, although I'm not supposed to be charged for texts.  
And as the minutes have been draining, I don't want to try calling them and ending up with an extended period of time with their automated system.  
I talked to a customer service rep through chat a few days ago, but now I can't find it.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2017)

Here's their number...according to their web site....But, it appears that they will charge you for calling Support, and the "Wait time" will quickly suck up your minutes.  

https://www.safelinkwireless.com/Enrollment/Safelink/en/NewPublic/technical_support.html

If you want to "chat", google "Safelink wireless live chat", and read the various options that appear there.


----------

